# My looksmaxxing journey



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

My looksmaxxing journey so far:

LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.

Leanmaxxing, gymmaxxing, chewing, mewing, retinol + red light therapy, and teeth whitening 

I still need a corner lip lift, but that’s relatively inexpensive.

I also have a surgery with Eppley for September 1st for a near-complete periorbital rim augmentation + inner canthus z-plasty (for downturned medial canthus). I already have a highly dimorphic brow, so I won’t be touching that area.

None of this is cheap, and I’m getting tired of making good money while living like I’m poor AND getting raped with taxes. 

I’m doing my absolute best, but I’m getting burned out.


----------



## luljankybo (Mar 31, 2022)

hard work pays off brother, good shit


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 31, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


Why not go to taban for eye surgery?


----------



## ScramFranklin (Mar 31, 2022)

congrats on the face



Deusmaximus said:


> Why not go to taban for eye surgery?


taban results honestly more than often looks like phucking shiet. but so do epply implant results.


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Why not go to taban for eye surgery?


I believe Eppley is the only surgeon who can address my concerns with the supraorbital rim. Most others are limited to the infra/lateral regions.


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Mar 31, 2022)

Congrats


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 31, 2022)

failod by round forehead


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> failod by round forehead


That's true. Usually I disguise this with my hairstyle, but I didn't do a very good job in the picture that I showed in the OP. I'm considering getting a hair transplant when I go back to Turkey to get the nails removed. I don't have any recession. My hairline is just naturally curved and high.


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> congrats on the face
> 
> 
> taban results honestly more than often looks like phucking shiet. but so do epply implant results.


It depends what you're doing. Malar implants, for instance, often produce an uncanny appearance. Rim implants look pretty good though.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 31, 2022)

does it bother you knowing you will be in a wheelchair much sooner because of the LL?


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> does it bother you knowing you will be in a wheelchair much sooner because of the LL?


lol I feel fine. My alignment is good, and the lengthening was conservative. Why would I be in a wheelchair?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 31, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> That's true. Usually I disguise this with my hairstyle, but I didn't do a very good job in the picture that I showed in the OP. I'm considering getting a hair transplant when I go back to Turkey to get the nails removed. I don't have any recession. My hairline is just naturally curved and high.


Would a hair transplant solve it, it looks more like the shape of the frontal bone. some people have naturally round frontal bones




while some others have straight ones you could draw paintings on


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 31, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> lol I feel fine. My alignment is good, and the lengthening was conservative. Why would I be in a wheelchair?


it's common to end up in a wheelchair down the line due to weaknesses in the bone causing easy breaks, did you not know the risks before going into it?


----------



## rydofx (Mar 31, 2022)

bro your chad


----------



## Defeated (Mar 31, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


A true looksmaxxer dedicated to the game. 
Age and annual income?


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> it's common to end up in a wheelchair down the line due to weaknesses in the bone causing easy breaks, did you not know the risks before going into it?


Yes. And there are no weaknesses. After consolidation, the new bone is just as strong (if not stronger) than the adjacent older bone. Any weaknesses would be the result of osteoporosis from not getting the nails removed.



rydofx said:


> bro your chad


Thanks man. I'm just waiting for my hunter eyes. My eyes are already deep set, properly spaced and with a slightly positive canthal tilt, so this surgery should bring me up to par.



Defeated said:


> A true looksmaxxer dedicated to the game.
> Age and annual income?


I gross 100k/year. And I'm much older than most would think. I'm 32. I have a strict anti-aging regimen that I've maintained for a long time.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 31, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> the new bone is just as strong (if not stronger)


i can assure you that the bone is not stronger but much weaker than before and puts you at a greater risk of breakages down the line. stay safe brah


----------



## Defeated (Mar 31, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Yes. And there are no weaknesses. After consolidation, the new bone is just as strong (if not stronger) than the adjacent older bone. Any weaknesses would be the result of osteoporosis from not getting the nails removed.
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I'm just waiting for my hunter eyes. My eyes are already deep set, properly spaced and with a slightly positive canthal tilt, so this surgery should bring me up to par.
> ...


Wow, I would’ve guessed you at mid 20’s, late 20’s. How expensive was LL? And what was the healing process like?


----------



## Defeated (Mar 31, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> it's common to end up in a wheelchair down the line due to weaknesses in the bone causing easy breaks, did you not know the risks before going into it?


You think one could get away with a 2 inch increase?


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2022)

that medial canthus surgery won't look good, soft tissue eye surgeries are rarely successful


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 31, 2022)

Defeated said:


> You think one could get away with a 2 inch increase?


impossible to know so many factors influence the chances


----------



## ScramFranklin (Mar 31, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> i can assure you that the bone is not stronger but much weaker than before and puts you at a greater risk of breakages down the line. stay safe brah


How tf can you “assure him” lmao. You sound very confident about that


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 31, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> How tf can you “assure him” lmao. You sound very confident about that


it's obvious, how would a bone that's been fully broken that fused back together be stronger? It's like a deep cut on the skin that never goes away..


----------



## ScramFranklin (Mar 31, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> it's obvious, how would a bone that's been fully broken that fused back together be stronger? It's like a deep cut on the skin that never goes away..


So you are a doctor now? It’s obvious? It’s just like a deep cut on the skin.
Thanks man, I understand where you are coming from now


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Mar 31, 2022)

ScramFranklin said:


> So you are a doctor now?


i can't disclose that information to you


ScramFranklin said:


> I understand where you are coming from now


it's not my problem if you don't understand


----------



## ScramFranklin (Mar 31, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> i can't disclose that information to you
> 
> it's not my problem if you don't understand


No, I understand lmfao


----------



## joseph (Mar 31, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


Congrats that's some hardcore looksmaxxing. If you don't mind, who was your surgeon for LL? thanks


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Would a hair transplant solve it, it looks more like the shape of the frontal bone. some people have naturally round frontal bones
> View attachment 1615891
> 
> while some others have straight ones you could draw paintings on
> ...


I think it would improve it to the point of not mattering. I considered getting an implant to correct it, but I was told that it would be a waste of money. This was from a cephalometric report that I bought a while ago. 



joseph said:


> Congrats that's some hardcore looksmaxxing. If you don't mind, who was your surgeon for LL? thanks


Thank you. And my Surgeon was Dr Yuksel Yurttas.



Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> it's obvious, how would a bone that's been fully broken that fused back together be stronger? It's like a deep cut on the skin that never goes away..


That's how the body works, and it can be clearly shown in a bone density scan. The reason it can be stronger than the adjacent bone is because the new bone is often thicker but with the same density. 



Warlow said:


> that medial canthus surgery won't look good, soft tissue eye surgeries are rarely successful


I managed to find some results from another surgeon. The result was good, but there was a problem with symmetry. I'm hoping this won't be a problem with Eppley.



Defeated said:


> Wow, I would’ve guessed you at mid 20’s, late 20’s. How expensive was LL? And what was the healing process like?


Yeah, most people think I'm about 25. I live like a monk, but I guess it's worth it. And I did the LL in Turkey. Altogether it was about 45k. The healing process is slow, but I can now walk completely normally and even run. The screws and nails hurt though, but I'll be getting them removed.


----------



## MrRubiks (Mar 31, 2022)

Defeated said:


> Wow, I would’ve guessed you at mid 20’s, late 20’s. How expensive was LL? And what was the healing process like?


Oh, and I would add that I highly recommend doing an internal method for the femurs. You don't know what pain is until you've done LON on the femurs.


----------



## Ilookatstuff (Mar 31, 2022)

*YOU WILL MAKE IT.*

Good luck OP )


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 1, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


good job. ditch the corner lip lip though. its not worth it and gives you a scar iirc


----------



## exeight (Apr 1, 2022)

and the question of all the questions.. all that hardwork done 
ARE YOU SLAYIN RIGHT NOW?


----------



## MrRubiks (Apr 1, 2022)

Ilookatstuff said:


> *YOU WILL MAKE IT.*
> 
> Good luck OP )


I appreciate it. 



lilhorizontal32 said:


> good job. ditch the corner lip lip though. its not worth it and gives you a scar iirc


I keep going back and forth. My lips have a resting concave-down shape. It's not too pronounced, but it's not ideal. I'll probably do more research regarding the scars though. That could be a deal breaker.


----------



## MrRubiks (Apr 1, 2022)

exeight said:


> and the question of all the questions.. all that hardwork done
> ARE YOU SLAYIN RIGHT NOW?


I guess that is the ultimate question, huh? XD I actually just broke up with my gf. It's just not working. I haven't gone out since then, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 1, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Yes. And there are no weaknesses. After consolidation, the new bone is just as strong (if not stronger) than the adjacent older bone. Any weaknesses would be the result of osteoporosis from not getting the nails removed.
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I'm just waiting for my hunter eyes. My eyes are already deep set, properly spaced and with a slightly positive canthal tilt, so this surgery should bring me up to par.
> ...


Reveal us your anti age regimen


----------



## MrRubiks (Apr 1, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> Reveal us your anti age regimen


Somebody else actually just asked me this. I'll copy/paste what I told him:

I don't eat any junk food, drink soda, etc., and all the carbs I consume have a low glycemic index, like brown rice. I also don't get any sunlight. I work nights, so that's usually pretty easy, but when I do go outside during the day I use sunscreen + a hood. I also practice intermittent fasting. I'll wake up, eat, have my last meal about 4 - 5 hours later, go 20 or so hours without eating, and then repeat.

It should go without saying that aerobic exercise is also important for longevity. I go to the gym on all my days off and I walk quite a bit during my shifts.

And, lastly, these are the supplements I take:

carnosine
carnitine
vitamin D
vitamin C
fish oil
collagen
MSM + chondroitin
quercetin
berberine
curcumin
astragalus extract
NMN + resveratrol (mixed into yogurt for absorption)
TA-65 (for telomeres)

I'm probably going to switch to TAM818 or epitalon for telomerase activation after I finish this bottle of TA-65.

*edit* And I use retinol + moisturizer.
*edit again* I know most of the doses, but some of them I'd have to look at the bottle for.


----------



## Zenturio (Apr 1, 2022)

How much did you pay for LL? I guess lengthening both tibia and femur is the ideal method to not fuck up your leg proportions..
Would you recommend doing LL if one already has a wingspan to height ratio of 1 but short and stubby legs?


----------



## Danish_Retard (Apr 1, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Somebody else actually just asked me this. I'll copy/paste what I told him:
> 
> I don't eat any junk food, drink soda, etc., and all the carbs I consume have a low glycemic index, like brown rice. I also don't get any sunlight. I work nights, so that's usually pretty easy, but when I do go outside during the day I use sunscreen + a hood. I also practice intermittent fasting. I'll wake up, eat, have my last meal about 4 - 5 hours later, go 20 or so hours without eating, and then repeat.
> 
> ...



Mirin hard, but what is the point of looksmaxxing so hard if you don't go outside? Looks in a vacuum do you no good. Do you work with people?




Zenturio said:


> How much did you pay for LL? I guess lengthening both tibia and femur is the ideal method to not fuck up your leg proportions..
> Would you recommend doing LL if one already has a wingspan to height ratio of 1 but short and stubby legs?


Reading the thread before posting would solve half of your questions


----------



## Ascendant (Apr 1, 2022)

Gj mate, mirin the dedication. So you were around 170 cm tall before if I calculated correctly? Nice improvement with 11 cm gain ngl.


----------



## exeight (Apr 1, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I guess that is the ultimate question, huh? XD I actually just broke up with my gf. It's just not working. I haven't gone out since then, so I guess we'll see.


hmm okay wish you the best


----------



## Defeated (Apr 1, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Oh, and I would add that I highly recommend doing an internal method for the femurs. You don't know what pain is until you've done LON on the femurs.


One more question, do you think LL was worth it?


----------



## MrRubiks (Apr 1, 2022)

Defeated said:


> One more question, do you think LL was worth it?


It was for me, 100%. 



exeight said:


> hmm okay wish you the best


Thank you. I've been in a bad head space, but I'll climb out eventually. 



Ascendant said:


> Gj mate, mirin the dedication. So you were around 170 cm tall before if I calculated correctly? Nice improvement with 11 cm gain ngl.


Thank you.  And I was measured to be 174 cm before my first surgery, and I gained 11.5 cm, which was verified with two different x-rays, one in the US and one in Turkey. I have a pretty large range though due to spinal compression. I just know that when I wake up I'm well over 6'0. In theory I should be 6'1".



Danish_Retard said:


> Mirin hard, but what is the point of looksmaxxing so hard if you don't go outside? Looks in a vacuum do you no good. Do you work with people?


I go through periods of very bad depression where I don't really socialize. It's happened many times before. It'll get better.



Zenturio said:


> How much did you pay for LL? I guess lengthening both tibia and femur is the ideal method to not fuck up your leg proportions..
> Would you recommend doing LL if one already has a wingspan to height ratio of 1 but short and stubby legs?


Exactly. My tibia/femur ratio is completely normal. And if you already have a wingspan/height ratio of ~1, I think you could get away with one surgery, but two might look strange. Look at most patients who've lengthened 12+ cm and their arms usually look very short. Apart from the misfortune of being short, I was lucky to at least have a 6' wingspan.

And I paid about 45k in total.


----------



## rubybrrr (Apr 1, 2022)

F


MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


Found the richest user on this site


----------



## MrRubiks (Apr 7, 2022)

rubybrrr said:


> F
> 
> Found the richest user on this site


lol I have minimal overhead and I make 6 figures. My expenses to income ratio is really high.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 7, 2022)

You appear to be good looking no homo. How much would the tibia/femur add in cms to your height? Also how much is Eppley cantho?


----------



## goshak (Apr 20, 2022)

Thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 6, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> and I’m getting tired of making good money while living like I’m poor AND getting raped with taxes.


What do you do for work?


rubybrrr said:


> Found the richest user on this site


No one comes close to the $500k+ @CosmicMaxxer has spent so far.


----------



## MrRubiks (May 6, 2022)

goshak said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience!


Of course! A lot of people here have helped me and I'm happy to share anything that may be helpful when I can.



poopmaster22 said:


> You appear to be good looking no homo. How much would the tibia/femur add in cms to your height? Also how much is Eppley cantho?


I gained 11.5 cm. And thank you! I'm always distrustful of compliments, but I've received many over my life, most about my jawline. I just need to fix my eye area. And are you referring to the z-plasty? I'm not sure what he charges for canthoplasty.



MoeZart said:


> What do you do for work?
> 
> No one comes close to the $500k+ @CosmicMaxxer has spent so far.


I work as a correctional nurse (RN). I currently make $50/hr + some o/t ($75/hr). And holy shit!! I had no idea.


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 6, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Of course! A lot of people here have helped me and I'm happy to share anything that may be helpful when I can.
> 
> 
> I gained 11.5 cm. And thank you! I'm always distrustful of compliments, but I've received many over my life, most about my jawline. I just need to fix my eye area. And are you referring to the z-plasty? I'm not sure what he charges for canthoplasty.
> ...


Yes the z plasty and who gave you 11.5cm was that in one operation?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 6, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Yes the z plasty and who gave you 11.5cm was that in one operation?


11.5 cm in one operation wouldn't look good. I did it in two: 5.5 cm on my tibias and 6 cm on my femurs. My surgeon was Dr Yuksel. And the z-plasty was $3,000, excluding anesthesia and postoperative care.


----------



## randomvanish (May 6, 2022)

wow. a legend tbh


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 6, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> 11.5 cm in one operation wouldn't look good. I did it in two: 5.5 cm on my tibias and 6 cm on my femurs. My surgeon was Dr Yuksel. And the z-plasty was $3,000, excluding anesthesia and postoperative care.


Oh is z plasty better than cantho? Also if I do 8cm with Yuksel when can I go back to US and walk and do my job outside?


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 6, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> wow. a legend tbh


Is that what you look like in profile????


----------



## randomvanish (May 6, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Is that what you look like in profile????


yeah


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 6, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> yeah


Psl 8 ngl


----------



## MrRubiks (May 7, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Oh is z plasty better than cantho? Also if I do 8cm with Yuksel when can I go back to US and walk and do my job outside?


idk much about canthoplasty, but the purpose of a z-plasty is to achieve a downturned inner canthus.

And the lengthening for 8 cm would be about 3 months, and then it would be about two additional months before you could walk normally (for LON method).


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 7, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> idk much about canthoplasty, but the purpose of a z-plasty is to achieve a downturned inner canthus.
> 
> And the lengthening for 8 cm would be about 3 months, and then it would be about two additional months before you could walk normally (for LON method).


So what if I get Precice is it longer before I can return to work and walk/jog?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 8, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> So what if I get Precice is it longer before I can return to work and walk/jog?


I'm not as knowledgeable about Precice, but I suspect it could go either way. For instance, if your bone cavity is large enough, it can accommodate a fully weight-bearing nail, in which case you basically get the Stryde method for the price of Precice. Conversely, if your bone cavity isn't large enough and you happen to be a patient who walks well shortly after removal of the fixators, you would be walking without assistance earlier than if you used Precice. All that said, Precice is still the best option for femurs.


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I'm not as knowledgeable about Precice, but I suspect it could go either way. For instance, if your bone cavity is large enough, it can accommodate a fully weight-bearing nail, in which case you basically get the Stryde method for the price of Precice. Conversely, if your bone cavity isn't large enough and you happen to be a patient who walks well shortly after removal of the fixators, you would be walking without assistance earlier than if you used Precice. All that said, Precice is still the best option for femurs.


So if I was to get 8cm on femurs and want to get back to work and walking in 5-6 months which method should I use regardless of cost or ideally under 50k


----------



## MrRubiks (May 10, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> So if I was to get 8cm on femurs and want to get back to work and walking in 5-6 months which method should I use regardless of cost or ideally under 50k


I would say Precice.


----------



## IceBreaker0 (May 19, 2022)

Wtf bro look at that jaw 

Thats insane

Wish we saw the full face

But that bone structure alone is 99%


----------



## HighClassMaxing (May 19, 2022)

Mirin so fucking hard mate


----------



## MrRubiks (May 19, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> Wtf bro look at that jaw
> 
> Thats insane
> 
> ...


I appreciate it bro.  And I'll post some full-face pictures after my surgery with Pagnoni.



HighClassMaxing said:


> Mirin so fucking hard mate


Thanks man. It's been very difficult, but I'm happy with how far I've come.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 19, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful bone structure

The only thing I don’t like is the pinched nostrils


----------



## MrRubiks (May 19, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Absolutely beautiful bone structure
> 
> The only thing I don’t like is the pinched nostrils


My mom was a Stacy and I was lucky enough to inherit her bone structure. Unfortunately, I also inherited her height. lol


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 19, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My mom was a Stacy and I was lucky enough to inherit her bone structure. Unfortunately, I also inherited her height. lol



Are you part Native American. Only natives have such strong cheekbones AND wide jaws. Most non mixed Caucasians only have jaw but not the cheekbones


----------



## MrRubiks (May 19, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Are you part Native American. Only natives have such strong cheekbones AND wide jaws. Most non mixed Caucasians only have jaw but not the cheekbones


I'm not sure. I'm 1/4 Romanian and I don't know much about the rest. I think I do have a little indian, but I don't know how much.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 19, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I'm not sure. I'm 1/4 Romanian and I don't know much about the rest. I think I do have a little indian, but I don't know how much.



Crazy. How are your dating results. I can’t see you getting rejected by women just due to raw dimorphism. But you also have good indicators of youth (full lips, nice skin, full head of hair)


----------



## MrRubiks (May 19, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Crazy. How are your dating results. I can’t see you getting rejected by women just due to raw dimorphism. But you also have good indicators of youth (full lips, nice skin, full head of hair)


I only recently broke up with my gf, so I haven't put myself out there yet. No Tinder account, no approaches, no anything really. On top of that, I work nights. Everything is about to change though. I'll be sure to post updates.


----------



## heightface (May 19, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Crazy. How are your dating results. I can’t see you getting rejected by women just due to raw dimorphism. But you also have good indicators of youth (full lips, nice skin, full head of hair)


Incel


----------



## eyebagcel (May 19, 2022)

ur going to pagnoni right?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 24, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> ur going to pagnoni right?


Yes, in July.


----------



## Turanid_Bull (May 24, 2022)

impressive
how did u find the courage to break your legs
i could never do it

do they heal as before?
as in can you lift weights without any fear for example?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 25, 2022)

Turanid_Bull said:


> impressive
> how did u find the courage to break your legs
> i could never do it
> 
> ...


I haven't fully recovered yet. I'm still waiting to get the intramedullary nails removed, but once I'm done I'm confident there won't be any lasting negative effects on my athleticism or strength. And to answer your question, I was able to do it because it was necessary to live the life I wanted. I do what's necessary.


----------



## Turanid_Bull (May 25, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I haven't fully recovered yet. I'm still waiting to get the intramedullary nails removed, but once I'm done I'm confident there won't be any lasting negative effects on my athleticism or strength. And to answer your question, I was able to do it because it was necessary to live the life I wanted. I do what's necessary.


How old are you?
How tall were you before?
How much did it cost?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 25, 2022)

Turanid_Bull said:


> How old are you?
> How tall were you before?
> How much did it cost?


I'm 32, I was 5'8.5", and it was about 45k USD overall.


----------



## Nation (May 25, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My mom was a Stacy and I was lucky enough to inherit her bone structure. Unfortunately, I also inherited her height. lol


How wall is your mother?

Btw are you european?

Why not just use some lifts at 174cm?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 25, 2022)

Nation said:


> How wall is your mother?
> 
> Btw are you european?
> 
> Why not just use some lifts at 174cm?


My mom is 5'4", but my dad is just under 6'. And I'm 25% Romanian and 75% an amalgam of other ethnicities. As for lifts, I don't think you can wear 5" lifts without it being obvious + I wanted the height to be authentic.


----------



## freeone12 (May 25, 2022)

1.what was your diet while lengthening ?
2. which is better (femur) gnail vs precise-2 ?


----------



## MrRubiks (May 25, 2022)

freeone12 said:


> 1.what was your diet while lengthening ?
> 2. which is better (femur) gnail vs precise-2 ?


1) Yogurt, calcium and vitamin D supplements, and protein. I ate a lot of turkey and rice. And I think Precice 2 is ideal for the femurs. LON was a nightmare.


----------



## Turanid_Bull (May 29, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I'm 32, I was 5'8.5", and it was about 45k USD overall.


hm i am the same height

i might consider


----------



## freshpeppermint (May 29, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


Hey for chewing did you do mastic gum or falim gum or what did you do for chewing and duration and such?


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 1, 2022)

Turanid_Bull said:


> hm i am the same height
> 
> i might consider


I was basically an ideal candidate for LL with my starting proportions. I'd say start with 8 cm on the femurs with Precice and then go from there. That alone will make a huge difference.



freshpeppermint said:


> Hey for chewing did you do mastic gum or falim gum or what did you do for chewing and duration and such?


I did mastic gum for a little bit, but I had to stop due to tooth pain. Now I just chew regular gum and do hard mewing. Keep in mind though that I started with good jaw width and definition. Here's a pic of my CT scan to give you an idea of my skeletal structure. Ignore the implant design. The final design for my infras will not include a mallar component. All that said, chewing and mewing absolutely helped improve my width.


----------



## eyebagcel (Jun 1, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I was basically an ideal candidate for LL with my starting proportions. I'd say start with 8 cm on the femurs with Precice and then go from there. That alone will make a huge difference.
> 
> 
> I did mastic gum for a little bit, but I had to stop due to tooth pain. Now I just chew regular gum and do hard mewing. Keep in mind though that I started with good jaw width and definition. Here's a pic of my CT scan to give you an idea of my skeletal structure. Ignore the implant design. The final design for my infras will not include a mallar component. All that said, chewing and mewing absolutely helped improve my width.
> ...


do you have really droopy lower eyelids and big scleral show? that’s the most downward grown orbits i’ve seen on a ct scan. i’m trying to see if there’s a correlation


----------



## outsideness333 (Jun 1, 2022)

Holy shit you commented on my tiktok cubing video weeks ago. You look fucking good man


MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 1, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> do you have really droopy lower eyelids and big scleral show? that’s the most downward grown orbits i’ve seen on a ct scan. i’m trying to see if there’s a correlation


My eyes are actually better than you would think. I have slightly positive canthal tilt and good shape, but you can tall that I lack the skeletal support in areas. As you can see, the bone dips down toward the lateral orbital rim. The supras also leave me with a depression above my upper eyelids. All that will be fixed, and soon.



outsideness333 said:


> Holy shit you commented on my tiktok cubing video weeks ago. You look fucking good man


I appreciate it bro!


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 14, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


LL's price?


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 14, 2022)

Greycels carrying the forum in looksmaxxing


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 14, 2022)

Slayerino said:


> LL's price?


I did it in Turkey. It was about 20k USD per segment. Overall I spent about 45k on it.

Here's a pic of my proportions btw for those who have asked. Basically ideal right now, and my wingspan is about the same as my height. Also, my hands and feet were pretty big for 5'8".


----------



## pneumocystosis (Jun 14, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I did it in Turkey. It was about 20k USD per segment. Overall I spent about 45k on it.
> 
> Here's a pic of my proportions btw for those who have asked. Basically ideal right now, and my wingspan is about the same as my height. Also, my hands and feet were pretty big for 5'8".
> 
> View attachment 1733408


so happy for you. Will you be able to play sports again?


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Jun 14, 2022)

You're a beast OP.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 14, 2022)

pneumocystosis said:


> so happy for you. Will you be able to play sports again?


Thank you.  And yes. I can already run, but I'm waiting until I get the nails removed before I really push myself. I'm trying to set up a surgery date in September.



DankForce1 said:


> You're a beast OP.


Thanks man. It's been a brutal journey, but I should be done by the end of this year.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 14, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> it's common to end up in a wheelchair down the line due to weaknesses in the bone causing easy breaks, did you not know the risks before going into it?


bro what are you talking about. your bones get stronger


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 14, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I did it in Turkey. It was about 20k USD per segment. Overall I spent about 45k on it.
> 
> Here's a pic of my proportions btw for those who have asked. Basically ideal right now, and my wingspan is about the same as my height. Also, my hands and feet were pretty big for 5'8".
> 
> View attachment 1733408


So you are 5’11 right now? Any problems with walking or running etc?


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> bro what are you talking about. your bones get stronger


Do they actually give me a peer reviewed journal saying this


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 14, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Do they actually give me a peer reviewed journal saying this


I just looked it up but the sources arnt really credible straight from google. Im sure I could find a government site or a .org peer reviewed study but its just not worth the time. Not to mention this is pretty basic knowledge


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> I just looked it up but the sources arnt really credible straight from google. Im sure I could find a government site or a .org peer reviewed study but its just not worth the time. Not to mention this is pretty basic knowledge


Nah I want you to spend the rest of your day to find this information for me.


----------



## Deleted member 19191 (Jun 14, 2022)

that’s amazing results, how is the pain now after surgery? Can you train legs ok in the gym yet?


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 14, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Nah I want you to spend the rest of your day to find this information for me.


Lmao. I gottchu, just wait a sec


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 14, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Lmao. I gottchu, just wait a sec


I’m fucking with you. Regardless I want surgery but I’m scared of three things. 1) I hear you are like out of doing anything for 8 months. How the fuck am I gonna go on the hide for that long lol. 2) am an avid runner(actually competed nationally) so I really don’t want it to mess that Up long term. I don’t really care about lifting weight I just don’t want to not be able to walk in my 50s. 3) I scar easily I’d hate to have scars all over legs


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 15, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I did it in Turkey. It was about 20k USD per segment. Overall I spent about 45k on it.
> 
> Here's a pic of my proportions btw for those who have asked. Basically ideal right now, and my wingspan is about the same as my height. Also, my hands and feet were pretty big for 5'8".
> 
> View attachment 1733408


Lifefuel for 30yocels. What made you undergo this surgery at this age? Also do you have any visible holes or scars left on the legs?


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 15, 2022)

Slayerino said:


> Lifefuel for 30yocels. What made you undergo this surgery at this age? Also do you have any visible holes or scars left on the legs?


I have a very strange history, but the short version is that I became very dissatisfied with life and was either going to rope or give one final push and try something new. I also have a very strict anti-aging regimen, so i don't feel or look like I'm in my 30's. And yes, there is some scarring, but I'm going to be getting them removed with laser treatments.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> So you are 5’11 right now? Any problems with walking or running etc?


I'm 6'1". I gained 4.5 inches. And my walking is completely normal. I can run too, but there's some pain from the screws. I'm trying to get them removed sometime in September.



theAutistcel said:


> that’s amazing results, how is the pain now after surgery? Can you train legs ok in the gym yet?


I usually don't feel any pain now. Every once in a while the screws will hurt, but they'll be removed soon. And yes, I can train legs now, but I'm waiting until I get the nails/screws removed before I start pushing myself.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 15, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I'm 6'1". I gained 4.5 inches. And my walking is completely normal. I can run too, but there's some pain from the screws. I'm trying to get them removed sometime in September.
> 
> 
> I usually don't feel any pain now. Every once in a while the screws will hurt, but they'll be removed soon. And yes, I can train legs now, but I'm waiting until I get the nails/screws removed before I start pushing myself.


Wait they did 4.5 inches on the femur in one procedure? Wow geez


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I’m fucking with you. Regardless I want surgery but I’m scared of three things. 1) I hear you are like out of doing anything for 8 months. How the fuck am I gonna go on the hide for that long lol. 2) am an avid runner(actually competed nationally) so I really don’t want it to mess that Up long term. I don’t really care about lifting weight I just don’t want to not be able to walk in my 50s. 3) I scar easily I’d hate to have scars all over legs


Well, I agree, sometimes LL takes so long you need to relearn how to walk. Hiding it would be rough and if your competing in running its absolutely not worth it. Now I think you will be able to walk long term assuming your running hasnt messed up your joint health. As far as scars go idek. Scars fade and I dont think there would be alot on your legs but this is just an assumption.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Well, I agree, sometimes LL takes so long you need to relearn how to walk. Hiding it would be rough and if your competing in running its absolutely not worth it. Now I think you will be able to walk long term assuming your running hasnt messed up your joint health. As far as scars go idek. Scars fade and I dont think there would be alot on your legs but this is just an assumption.


That is very true. Man I just need to accept my height due to the running but I’d literally die for 3 inches


----------



## chadison (Jun 16, 2022)

Wow, this is great. All respect to you man, one of the most extreme and impressive ascensions I've seen. At 5’9.5”, I keep chickening out of LL by wearing 2” elevator shoes, but it’s always been in the back of my mind. I did get a rhino and am doing PE, but thats next to nothing compared to LL. Thanks for all the great information you put in the thread!


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 18, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Wait they did 4.5 inches on the femur in one procedure? Wow geez


Oh no. I had two surgeries, one on the tibias and another on the femurs. 



Hiraeth said:


> Well, I agree, sometimes LL takes so long you need to relearn how to walk. Hiding it would be rough and if your competing in running its absolutely not worth it. Now I think you will be able to walk long term assuming your running hasnt messed up your joint health. As far as scars go idek. Scars fade and I dont think there would be alot on your legs but this is just an assumption.


It's astonishing how much the atrophy affects your walking ability. Walking again for the first time without assistance felt like I was walking on the surface of Jupiter. It's like I weighed 500 lbs. 



chadison said:


> Wow, this is great. All respect to you man, one of the most extreme and impressive ascensions I've seen. At 5’9.5”, I keep chickening out of LL by wearing 2” elevator shoes, but it’s always been in the back of my mind. I did get a rhino and am doing PE, but thats next to nothing compared to LL. Thanks for all the great information you put in the thread!


Thanks man! And you gotta do what's right for you. It's a very personal decision. There's nothing wrong with improving your life in other ways.


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 20, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I have a very strange history, but the short version is that I became very dissatisfied with life and was either going to rope or give one final push and try something new. I also have a very strict anti-aging regimen, so i don't feel or look like I'm in my 30's. And yes, there is some scarring, but I'm going to be getting them removed with laser treatments.


I'm 180cm, do you think it'll be worth it to get LL to reach 190cm? And keep in mind I'm around your same age, not a zoomer.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jun 22, 2022)

Slayerino said:


> I'm 180cm, do you think it'll be worth it to get LL to reach 190cm? And keep in mind I'm around your same age, not a zoomer.


If you're already 180 cm, I would only do LL if it would also improve your proportions. In addition to height, long legs are aesthetic, but it can be too much. And of course you want a minimal discrepancy between your height and wingspan.


----------



## letmeon (Jul 3, 2022)

“periorbital rim augmentation” - are you getting infraorbital malar implants and lateral and supraorbital rim projection? If so may you share some design aspects as i am wanting to get the same once i have wageslaved enough.


----------



## MrRubiks (Jul 4, 2022)

letmeon said:


> “periorbital rim augmentation” - are you getting infraorbital malar implants and lateral and supraorbital rim projection? If so may you share some design aspects as i am wanting to get the same once i have wageslaved enough.


I'll send you a pm. I'm extremely happy with the design and have to give credit to Pagnoni for his professionalism and endless patience with the revisions. The malar component is only there to accommodate the forward projection on the infras. I wanted it to be as minimal as possible because I already have good cheekbones. Supras will provide additional hooding, angularity toward the lateral supraorbital rim, and span the supraorbital notch (vertical dropdown).


----------



## zharupodrugu (Jul 4, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> If you're already 180 cm, I would only do LL if it would also improve your proportions. In addition to height, long legs are aesthetic, but it can be too much. And of course you want a minimal discrepancy between your height and wingspan.


can u send before/after pictures full body? Have u taken photo with surgeon before\after?


----------



## MrRubiks (Jul 4, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> can u send before/after pictures full body? Have u taken photo with surgeon before\after?


I'll send you a dm.


----------



## hypergamy (Aug 10, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> it's obvious, how would a bone that's been fully broken that fused back together be stronger? It's like a deep cut on the skin that never goes away..


This is not true. Bone is as strong after LL.


----------



## hypergamy (Aug 10, 2022)

How does it feels being tall now?


----------



## MrRubiks (Aug 11, 2022)

hypergamy said:


> This is not true. Bone is as strong after LL.


I think that guy was just trolling. But yes, it's just as strong as before, if not stronger due to increased width. 



hypergamy said:


> How does it feels being tall now?


It feels great! It still surprises me when people say things like, "Hey you're tall. Could you grab that for me?" ha ha I feel more balanced proportionately too.


----------



## fruitgunpop (Nov 11, 2022)

Legendary looksmaxxer right here @NegativeNorwood 
He even plans to get @curlyheadjames' medial canthus surgery jfl. 
What a madlad


----------



## softlysoftly (Nov 11, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> Legendary looksmaxxer right here @NegativeNorwood
> He even plans to get @curlyheadjames' medial canthus surgery jfl.
> What a madlad


a real looksmaxxer unlike the majority of stupid kids here


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Nov 12, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> Legendary looksmaxxer right here @NegativeNorwood
> He even plans to get @curlyheadjames' medial canthus surgery jfl.
> What a madlad



Huge balls to get LL.
Also mirin' the awareness and knowledge to get custom lateral supraorbital and infraorbital rim implants designed, in addition of a corner lip lift.

Best luck OP, very well done and planned!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 12, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I keep going back and forth. My lips have a resting concave-down shape. It's not too pronounced, but it's not ideal. I'll probably do more research regarding the scars though. That could be a deal breaker.


isn’t it easy to hide with concealer?


----------



## jonnyboi04 (Nov 12, 2022)

This is amazing man, you're firing on all cylinders. Happy for you.


----------



## Hypemenik (Nov 23, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> My looksmaxxing journey so far:
> 
> LL on tibias and femurs, both via LON method, 5.5 cm on the tibias and 6 cm on the femurs. I could have gained more, but this puts me at 6’1” with a wingspan/height ratio of ~1 and a legs/torso ratio ~1 SD above mean, which is about ideal. My proportions look completely normal now.
> 
> ...


u loonk young how u get money for it may i ask?


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 24, 2022)

did you get anything done for your jaw ?


----------



## MrRubiks (Nov 27, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> did you get anything done for your jaw ?


Nope. I was just very lucky. My mom was a gigastacy.



Hypemenik said:


> u loonk young how u get money for it may i ask?


I work as an RN in corrections. It pays really well. I also live with roommates and budget very well.



jonnyboi04 said:


> This is amazing man, you're firing on all cylinders. Happy for you.


I appreciate that bro! 



xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> isn’t it easy to hide with concealer?


Perhaps. It's a moot point now. I created a morph that showed that the concavity wasn't the problem, it was the nasolabial angle. I corrected it with a fat graft.



NegativeNorwood said:


> Huge balls to get LL.
> Also mirin' the awareness and knowledge to get custom lateral supraorbital and infraorbital rim implants designed, in addition of a corner lip lift.
> 
> Best luck OP, very well done and planned!


Thanks man. I've ascended quite a bit further since I created this thread. I may post an update. My eye area in particular has improved radically.

And thank you all for the support!


----------



## MrRubiks (Nov 27, 2022)

Eye pic from tonight at the gym for those who are curious.


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 27, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Eye pic from tonight at the gym for those who are curious.
> 
> View attachment 1971518


what all procedures did you do for this eye area and who was the surgeon ?
this is the best post pic I have seen of eye surgery 
clean cut chad with your face and height
"muh surgery" hardmaxxing haters can keep coping


----------



## MrRubiks (Nov 27, 2022)

makeme183 said:


> what all procedures did you do for this eye area and who was the surgeon ?
> this is the best post pic I have seen of eye surgery
> clean cut chad with your face and height
> "muh surgery" hardmaxxing haters can keep coping


If done properly, surgery works. That's a fact. This is what I had done for my eye area:

customized periorbital rim augmentation with PEEK
surgical lowering of eyebrows
botox to frontalis to augment eyebrow lowering 
periorbital fat graft

This was my eye area before for reference:


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 27, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> If done properly, surgery works. That's a fact. This is what I had done for my eye area:
> 
> customized periorbital rim augmentation with PEEK
> surgical lowering of eyebrows
> ...


you're gonna kill it online brother
org gets another chad today


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Nov 28, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Eye pic from tonight at the gym for those who are curious.
> 
> View attachment 1971518





MrRubiks said:


> If done properly, surgery works. That's a fact. This is what I had done for my eye area:
> 
> customized periorbital rim augmentation with PEEK
> surgical lowering of eyebrows
> ...



Amazing. This is what happens when you are a down to earth, intelligent man that takes it's time to research and understand things before doing them. You can only win 
Congrats on the huge ascension, now enjoy the fruits of your labour!

Massive inspiration for sure, thanks for posting your change.


----------



## letsdoit (Nov 28, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> If done properly, surgery works. That's a fact. This is what I had done for my eye area:
> 
> customized periorbital rim augmentation with PEEK
> surgical lowering of eyebrows
> ...


Love the transformation bro, I have a very similiar eye area to your before, Anyway you can pm me I wanted to see who you went to and how you figured out what you needed.


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 3, 2022)

NegativeNorwood said:


> Amazing. This is what happens when you are a down to earth, intelligent man that takes it's time to research and understand things before doing them. You can only win
> Congrats on the huge ascension, now enjoy the fruits of your labour!
> 
> Massive inspiration for sure, thanks for posting your change.


I appreciate it bro! And yes, you definitely need to do your research and be smart about it. Jumping in blinding will usually get you botched. Everything should be done for a very specific purpose.

*edit* Thanks guys!


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Dec 8, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> I was basically an ideal candidate for LL with my starting proportions. I'd say start with 8 cm on the femurs with Precice and then go from there. That alone will make a huge difference.
> 
> 
> I did mastic gum for a little bit, but I had to stop due to tooth pain. Now I just chew regular gum and do hard mewing. Keep in mind though that I started with good jaw width and definition. Here's a pic of my CT scan to give you an idea of my skeletal structure. Ignore the implant design. The final design for my infras will not include a mallar component. All that said, chewing and mewing absolutely helped improve my width.
> ...



Amazing jaw. Can you please post the CT scan image from the front too?


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 8, 2022)

NegativeNorwood said:


> Amazing jaw. Can you please post the CT scan image from the front too?


Sure! (without the implants)


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Dec 9, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Sure! (without the implants)
> 
> View attachment 1987229



Thanks! Great bone mass in your lower third, also very aesthetic gonial flaring.
Mirin' palate width too. The lateral supraorbital and infraorbital malar implants were a great decision, now your more compact orbits match the rest of your chad skull. Very wise, very well done!


----------



## Dystopian (Dec 9, 2022)

Go slay king


----------



## Truemaxxer (Dec 9, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Sure! (without the implants)
> 
> View attachment 1987229


look at dm bro


----------



## krisal (Dec 9, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> Eye pic from tonight at the gym for those who are curious.
> 
> View attachment 1971518


Make a eye area before after result threads thats an insane result


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 11, 2022)

NegativeNorwood said:


> Thanks! Great bone mass in your lower third, also very aesthetic gonial flaring.
> Mirin' palate width too. The lateral supraorbital and infraorbital malar implants were a great decision, now your more compact orbits match the rest of your chad skull. Very wise, very well done!


Thanks man! Before I felt like my eye area really detracted from an otherwise very good skull. Glad it's corrected now. 



Truemaxxer said:


> look at dm bro


I messaged you back. 



krisal said:


> Make a eye area before after result threads thats an insane result


I may do that at some point. The only caveat for me is that a lot of people who have helped me get where I am today have also asked me to be very selective with the information I share regarding surgeons, etc. That's not my MO, but I owe them a lot, so I want to respect their wishes.


----------



## cutechad0000 (Dec 26, 2022)

Hey, just wanna say that I've been following your posts for a while now and I wanna commend you for doing such a great job on your looksmaxxing journey, and above all just for being a kind, decent human being on here. This forum (and the world in general) needs more kindness.

Also: Before I read the caption for this photo, I literally thought that this was a reference pic for some famous model or TikTok personality. Amazing, amazing work. 


MrRubiks said:


> Eye pic from tonight at the gym for those who are curious.
> 
> View attachment 1971518


----------



## MrRubiks (Dec 26, 2022)

cutechad0000 said:


> Hey, just wanna say that I've been following your posts for a while now and I wanna commend you for doing such a great job on your looksmaxxing journey, and above all just for being a kind, decent human being on here. This forum (and the world in general) needs more kindness.
> 
> Also: Before I read the caption for this photo, I literally thought that this was a reference pic for some famous model or TikTok personality. Amazing, amazing work.


I really appreciate that man! Honestly, reading that made my night.


----------



## letsdoit (Dec 26, 2022)

Check pm pls brother🙂


----------



## pcmaxing (Dec 27, 2022)

MrRubiks said:


> If you're already 180 cm, I would only do LL if it would also improve your proportions. In addition to height, long legs are aesthetic, but it can be too much. And of course you want a minimal discrepancy between your height and wingspan.


I’m 5 9 and have thought about LL often. But I have shorter arms. Going to 6 1 or 6 2 from 5 9 would look bad with a short wingspan?

btw way to go having the courage to do all this inspiration


----------

